# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Multimedia Software > [ubuntu] Requiring MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin

## ardean17

i have songs on my laptop but they didn't seem to play. my computer says it requires a MPEG-1 Layer 3 (MP3) decoder plugin. what shall i do?


thanks

----------


## lisati

Were you given an option to search for suitable codecs?

----------


## handy

These pages should sort you out your listening & viewing pleasure:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...cted%20Formats

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu

----------


## ardean17

> These pages should sort you out your listening & viewing pleasure:
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Re...cted%20Formats
> 
> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu


i followed the site you gave me. i entered the terminal and after i followed the instructions there, gstreamer app is gone..

----------


## clausrei

Hi,

I just had the same problem. Did you install the plug-in or package, you have been ask to install ? On my computer it looks like I can play it now on Rhythembox Musik Player. Applications --> Sound & Video --> Rhythembox . But don't know until tonight, because I don't have any speakers in the moment. 

Claus  :Razz:

----------

